# Buying estate pipes



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there a recommended place to purchase these other than eBay? I recently picked up this wonderful hobby but only have 1 briar pipe. I am going to snag a few corn cob pipes as well but I love the craftsmanship of briar pipes. I'm looking for a lot to by that contains 12 - 20 useable pipes. After that I can buy new pipes as the budget and wife permits.  

Thanks!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

I probably won't go back to E auction because of virus problems. Garage sales sometimes will have a box of pipes sitting around but these are few and far between. Some other online sites have them but seem to want to charge new prices for them.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

eBay is the only place online I know of to get a group of pipes together, but to buy individually most etailers stock estate pipes. Check smokingpipes.com for a bunch of pre-cleaned estates.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

While I've never purchased from them myself Pulvers is also has a good reputation:

Pulvers Briar


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jivey said:


> Is there a recommended place to purchase these other than eBay? I recently picked up this wonderful hobby but only have 1 briar pipe. I am going to snag a few corn cob pipes as well but I love the craftsmanship of briar pipes. I'm looking for a lot to by that contains 12 - 20 useable pipes. After that I can buy new pipes as the budget and wife permits.
> 
> Thanks!


Pulversbriar.com, smokingpipes.com, thepiperack.com, pipesandcigars.com

All have good reputations. Check out the Specials page at pulversbriar.com for really good deals, although there are other sub $50 pipe sprinkled throughout his site.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

vtpipes.com is another good one, but Marty Pulvers and smokingpipes.com are the two best I've seen.


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

The absolute best place to buy estates is from Lawdog. He will not buy or sell a pipe with issues. His integrity is impeccable and the pipes anyone buys from him are absolutely in immaculate condition - no stem oliving, completely clean, absolutely pristine.

You can catch him at the Chicago, Richmond, and Vegas shows or you can let him know what you're looking for via email or phone. He has hundreds of estates - some of the very best I have ever seen. 

He's my go-to source for estates. And the prices are very very good.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I've bought 3 estates from smokingpipes.com and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Zulucollector said:


> The absolute best place to buy estates is from Lawdog. He will not buy or sell a pipe with issues. His integrity is impeccable and the pipes anyone buys from him are absolutely in immaculate condition - no stem oliving, completely clean, absolutely pristine.
> 
> You can catch him at the Chicago, Richmond, and Vegas shows or you can let him know what you're looking for via email or phone. He has hundreds of estates - some of the very best I have ever seen.
> 
> He's my go-to source for estates. And the prices are very very good.


Doe he have a website by chance?


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

He had been photographing and putting up pipes on a Pipe and Pint Online, but got sidelined because they moved, they had some technical issues, and they had a series of webmasters who were...ahem, removed....as it were.

I'm not sure where things are now, but I can tell you that the pipes are incredible.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't there an exclusive pipe "ebay" site that exists? I tried to do a search and couldn't find it.

I would like to buy a few estate pipes myself but I would proceed cautiously because you really don't want to get stuck with damaged goods. Money for me is really tight.


----------



## pipingaintEZ (Jun 11, 2015)

FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES said:


> Isn't there an exclusive pipe "ebay" site that exists? I tried to do a search and couldn't find it.
> 
> I would like to buy a few estate pipes myself but I would proceed cautiously because you really don't want to get stuck with damaged goods. Money for me is really tight.


Some of us at the Houston Pipe Club recently started the site vintagepipeandtobacco

We created a moderated estate pipe and vintage tobacco auction site for top quality items.

hope this didn't violate rules... just wanted to answer his question


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I've found some nice ones at flea markets and antique shops.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I've bought some excellent pipes at Estate Tobacco Pipes: Estate Tobacco Pipes at Smokingpipes.com. If you don't like it you can always send it back for a refund, of course you can't smoke it first.


----------

